

Dawn of a New Day - gspyrou
http://ozzie.net/docs/dawn-of-a-new-day/

======
portman
Am I the only one who finds Ray's language hard to parse?

In the first few paragraphs alone, Ozzie uses:

    
    
      - the realm of the service-centric ‘seamless OS’ 
      - shifted Office from being PC-centric toward now also robustly spanning the web
      - intrapreneurial leaders stepped up to build and deliver an innovative service
    

I'm reminded of this recent John Gruber quip on Microsoft's "language
problem": [http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/10/11/microsoft-
langua...](http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/10/11/microsoft-language)

What do they feed people in Redmond that makes them such ineffective writers?

~~~
unexpected
No, this post is a classic case of marketing, techno, gobbedly-gook. It has no
clear thesis, and riffs from topic to topic.

I got bored halfway through, and I still don't understand what his point is.

My favorite use of language is the one you mention "intrapreneurial"!

~~~
ojbyrne
The praise that techcrunch gives it almost seems like parody:

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/25/ray-ozzie-dawn-of-a-new-
day...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/25/ray-ozzie-dawn-of-a-new-day-memo/)

"Below is a short excerpt from the end of the memo, as I wouldn’t dream of
stealing the man’s thunder"

------
unexpected
I find it striking that the biggest, tangible impact that everyone has pointed
to when discussing Ozzie's career at Microsoft is some memo that he wrote 5
years ago.

------
z0r
I found that my eyes were unable to focus on any of the text within fifteen
seconds of opening this link. Buzzwords floated in and out of view as I
scrolled from top to bottom at speed.

------
michael_dorfman
_"Certain of our competitors’ products and their rapid advancement &
refinement of new usage scenarios have been quite noteworthy. Our early and
clear vision notwithstanding, their execution has surpassed our own in mobile
experiences, in the seamless fusion of hardware & software & services, and in
social networking & myriad new forms of internet-centric social interaction."_

Ouch!

Coming from the Chief Software Architect, that's quite an indictment.

~~~
dennisgorelik
That's probably why Balmer fired Ozzie.

~~~
rbanffy
By shooting the messenger, Ballmer gets rid of the bad news.

Two years ago, before shedding my managerish responsibilities here, I had to
remind my team that I didn't care if they wait until the next briefing to tell
me the good news, but that I want to know of bad news as soon as they learn
them, even if that means waking me up in the middle of the night.

------
pierrefar
Odd: It's dated 3 days from now, October 28th.

~~~
moserware
It's probably tied to the start of Microsoft's PDC 2010 conference on purpose.

------
erikstarck
In other news: Ray Ozzie leaves Microsoft.

